# Garage sale find- 1959 schwinn ?????



## jcopello (Jun 26, 2011)

i bought this at a garage sale yesterday, i ran the serial number and it is a 1959, but unfortunatly it has fallen into the wrong hands and was painted and graffiti'd by the previous owner.

please if anyone has any insight on what model this is it would be very helpful.

what i know/what confuses me

-no tank horn
-no springer front end
-rear tail light piece is made of plastic, not sure if that is normal
-strange bolt on headset looks to be for adjusting the handlebar angle. found this to be strange and havent seen it on others.
-looks to have holes to mount a headlight/cargo rack?
-seat is made in england...no idea the maker or anything about it


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 26, 2011)

lookslike its been pieced together. tankmight not ne og,front fender is highly suspect,rack isaftermarket,as  is the seat. frameguard,fork,truss rods might be a schwinn wasp,heavy duty schwinn paperboybike.kk


----------



## OldRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice machine! That looks like a Wright saddle from the 20s or so, made in Birmingham England...look for a very faint oval stamp on the sides of the saddle. It looks like you have enough spokes in the wheels to make a BMX bike !


----------



## jcopello (Jun 26, 2011)

i do see a oval on the side of the saddle, are these common? and yes i absolutely despise the wheels, those will be one of the first things to go...after the graffiti.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Yours is the first hairpin Wright I have ever seen, I recognized the leather top, I'm not at all sure if the hairpin is original. I see the odd Wright saddle here in Canada, they were used on CCM bicycles.....not too common anymore. Here is what my 1936 Wright saddle looks like.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 26, 2011)

Is that a vise handle used for a stem/handlebar bolt???


----------



## jcopello (Jun 26, 2011)

now that you mention it....yes it is. someone really did some weird things to it apparently. im completely new to vintage bikes so im unsure of what is the "norm" and what isnt, but i figured for $100, i would take my chances


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 26, 2011)

tank is worth that


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 26, 2011)

Dawg,That bike is sooooooo ghetto! What hood did ya find it in? I Love it! Strate up G!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 27, 2011)

Schwinn Run-a-Bouts had that type on handlebar adjuster. Just in parts and pieces, you easily made out okay. This has the makings of a nice bike. Certain people actually like this type of laced wheels and will buy them as you get the right ones. I hate them.


----------



## jcopello (Jun 27, 2011)

i stripped some of the paint off of the bike to see the original color, everything matches so i dont think this was all pieced together, maybe the luggage rack, but i think the bike itself was all together the whole time









anyone have a clue on what model this could be?


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't want to lace those rims! Haha. Have fun with it though


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually don't hate those rims, but I'm tuned into the rat scene also. That tank looks chrome, the decals are on Ebay to fill in the tank graphics to make it into the original style. Re-do the paint on the frame and guard and fenders and keep those rims, it'd look sweet.


----------



## jcopello (Jun 27, 2011)

does anybody actually paint the tanks anymore? or does everybody pretty much just use the decals from ebay?


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 28, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Yours is the first hairpin Wright I have ever seen, I recognized the leather top, I'm not at all sure if the hairpin is original.




What makes you so sure its a wright? It looks Brooks to me 100%, that style of triple rail/ twisted spring was a popular design for them for a long long time, still make it even. every bit of hardware i can see is the same as on my brooks.


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 28, 2011)

IF ya dont want the rims,I'll find a use for em. I might build a Ghetto crawler.


----------



## jcopello (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## snickle (Jun 28, 2011)

That bike looks like it could be a wasp, but did they use that feather type chain guard on 59's? Is that a "deluxe" reflector housing with no reflector on the rear? For $100 you scored!

Edit: I guess they did use that chain guard, here is a 59 wasp

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_13.html


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2011)

Seat could also be a Brooks I think model B33 heavy duty seat also made in England -- the light housing is off a 60's Schwinn middleweight bike - the plastic housing was chrome that a lot of times wore thin & it had a red reflector with a "S" in the middle -- you can find the reflector on ePAY auction site -- Horn tank is more than likely newer that never had a hole for the horn - & the stem bolt is similar to a Schwinn run-about - but probably a copy since I see letters stamped on the face of it -- rear rack is a generic after market rack -- good bicycle for a hundred bucks -- sell off what you don't like to fund your ideas on this project -- have fun with the new toy -- ride vintage


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 28, 2011)

want to sell the wheels?


----------



## snickle (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but how can you tell the rack is aftermarket?

I see now, here is the reflector


----------



## jcopello (Jun 28, 2011)

broken_spokes said:


> want to sell the wheels?




everything has a price, name it. 

what makes you think that the rack was aftermarket? not trying to be rude just honestly do not know. are the 2 steel rods that connect to the stem just for stiffening purpose? what type of headlight do you think came with it?


----------



## Old rim (Jul 2, 2011)

I see on the Bike was owned by a Raiders fan--that explains alot


----------

